# Galveston Surf 8/28



## onalomyrrej (Jan 22, 2013)

Hit the seawall today with some friends since the weather has calmed down and managed a few good keepers. Bait was everywhere, water was trout green, and best of all seaweed was non existent! Fished with live shrimp/Mullet and a few topwaters. Lost a pretty big doormat flounder at the rocks and caught a couple smaller ones so that's nice to c out there. All in alla good day on the island! :camera::camera:


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice, water is purty right now


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I sound like yall had a good time picking up a mess of fish.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

I've only 1 surf trout this year :/ good job


----------



## flyinglobsters87 (Mar 28, 2007)

*?*

Is that red even legal? looks smaller than 20in


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

flyinglobsters87 said:


> Is that red even legal? looks smaller than 20in


 Nice 3rd post in 6 years. 
You should go back to being quiet.hwell:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

flyinglobsters87 said:


> Is that red even legal? looks smaller than 20in


JGW sad3sm


----------



## flyinglobsters87 (Mar 28, 2007)

I was just asking a question. dick


----------



## flyinglobsters87 (Mar 28, 2007)

dan_wrider said:


> Nice 3rd post in 6 years.
> You should go back to being quiet.hwell:


you should go back to *********** yourself


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Reds over 18" right?


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

smgregorek said:


> Reds over 18" right?


20-28" one over 28" tagged.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

nice day man !!!! wish I woulda been there instead of working !!!!


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## flyinglobsters87 (Mar 28, 2007)

once you use your tag, if you send it in and TPW should send you another


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

flyinglobsters87 said:


> Is that red even legal? looks smaller than 20in


Bored?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

*Redfish Regs.*



flyinglobsters87 said:


> once you use your tag, if you send it in and TPW should send you another


We are allowed 3 fish per day in the slot range (20" - 28") plus 1 tagged oversize.(4 total) Bonus tags are available for $3 any where fishing licenses are sold. Probably one bonus per person per year. Bonus tag is an additional tag you can purchase once you use the initial tag you receive with your fishing license.


----------



## onalomyrrej (Jan 22, 2013)

flyinglobsters87 said:


> Is that red even legal? looks smaller than 20in


I don't care to argue with someone who obviously just trolls fishing forums either because he doesn't know how to fish or can never post anything worth reading... Do us a favor and go back to trolling lol


----------

